

WP7 App 6 months worth of Sales and Downloads stats - lukencode
http://lukencode.com/2011/05/07/windows-phone-7-app-phonealyticssales-and-download-numbers/

======
matdwyer
My first thought when looking at your graph was "why lower price to 33% for
the same growth rate". Glad to see you were on the same track.

Hike it to $1.99 and double your income.

